# Does the 'real' Sirius sound better than Dish channels?



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Was wondering if the fidelity (sound quality) is better using the actual Sirius service and components?

Since Dish uses Mpeg audio (Mpeg1?) rather than whatever Sirius uses (proprietary), I assume it is actually better than what DIsh users get/hear, true??

How much better? (mpeg3 at what bit rate quality?)

How does it compare to XM fidelity?

Thanks!


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

IMHO, the fidelity and separation of Sirius on D* is excellent. I have not installed Sirius in my vehicle although I have contemplated it but the general reports are that the quality in a vehicle is not as good unless connected with a direct connection. I would't put the Dish Sirius at CD level but it is quite good compared to the other music channels dish had prior to Sirius.

..Doyle


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Dish Network uses MPEG-1, Audio Layer 2 @ 64kbps/ch (128kbps) (at least for the "Dish CD" stations, don't know what's used for the Sirius streams). This is roughy equivilent to MP3 at 48kbps/ch (96kbps) There is no MPEG3 just so you know. MP3 means MPEG-1, Audio Layer 3. Sirius uses the PAC codec at a variable bitrate. It's sound quality ranges from great for car audio to AM-like depending on the station.


----------

